# shite. .help preg



## mumtobeoct10

I gof my positive 




Im in bits I dunno how to tell oh 


Sorry for language but FUCK


----------



## oliviarose

Is it good news?


----------



## XfairyhopesX

ohhh angel at the mo it may seem like - wont cope / cant cope / cant afford but lots of mums on here will tell you - you just do!!!!!!!!!!!! hope it goes ok xxx


----------



## cupcakekate

congratulations hun, hope your OH is happy :) your children will be lovely close ages xx


----------



## bathbabe

Stop.
Breathe.
Relax.
Congratulations x


----------



## mumandco

I just commented on the other thread,I know b&b don't allow to talk about it but you do have that option!! But honestly where's there a will there's a way and whatever you choose will be the best outcome for you and your family! Having two babies close in age is hard but amazing the love they have for eachother is amazing and I know already that they are going to be best friends!


----------



## Wobbles

Moved to BFP announcements.


----------



## baby05

Being scared and upset can be perfectly normal, ESP if it wasn't planned, but it turns out that most of life's wonderful gifts are " surprises"

Congratulations!


----------



## leasap

Congrats and I agree with the other replies I'm sure you will be just fine hun xx


----------



## Charlotteee

mumandco said:


> I just commented on the other thread*,I know b&b don't allow to talk about it but you do have that option!! *But honestly where's there a will there's a way and whatever you choose will be the best outcome for you and your family! Having two babies close in age is hard but amazing the love they have for eachother is amazing and I know already that they are going to be best friends!


So WHY talk about it??!!!!!!!

OMG i hate it when people use that as an answer to solving a problem!!
I lost my baby and would love to still be pregnant or have my what should be 8 month old child here!!

If someone can't use contraception or whatever then why have sex. I know accidents happen but what you have suggested isn't the answer!!


----------



## mumtobeoct10

Sorry for causing a problem but to answer id never EVER CONSIDER IT and I was on the patch and my oh used condom ..... The once we dtd in yhe passed two months so we were being very careful ... Just kinda kinda shocked I am ..... 

Dreading telling my parents as me and oh CANT afford a place yet


----------



## Charlotteee

Sorry hun wasn't having a go at you. If you were being careful then this baby is meant to be xx


----------



## v2007

:hugs:

Congrats. 

V xxx


----------



## lucy_x

Charlotteee said:


> If you were being careful then this baby is meant to be xx

Agreed :)
Congratulations


----------



## future_numan

How very stressful for you. Trust me, give yourself sometime to digust this news. Then talk it over with DH and your parents:hugs:
Best of luck, sweetie.. and congrats:hugs:


----------



## Christine1993

:hugs: congrats xx


----------



## Danielle_jone

congrats, how lucky.


----------



## flubdub

Good luck :) Congratulations x


----------



## amie-leigh

it will take some time for it to really sink in 
congrats :)


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :baby:


----------



## Becca2704

I dont think thats very fair,people are only trying to help. I think you need to realise that the whole world isnt against u and next time take ur own advice.if you dont want to get pregnant then use something.this place is for people who are happy to announce there pregnant.


----------



## flubdub

Becca2704 said:


> I dont think thats very fair,people are only trying to help. I think you need to realise that the whole world isnt against u and next time take ur own advice.if you dont want to get pregnant then use something.this place is for people who are happy to announce there pregnant.

Hi hun. We're not allowed to mention the 'A' word on here. Thats maybe why it got a little heated. :)


----------



## aimze

i'm a bit sad to read this and dont usually comment on things i dont like but have to with this one! Think about what you write before you put them on a TRYING TO CONCEIVE forum. I'd give my left arm for a BFP!


----------



## Feb4th2011

aimze said:


> i'm a bit sad to read this and dont usually comment on things i dont like but have to with this one! Think about what you write before you put them on a TRYING TO CONCEIVE forum. I'd give my left arm for a BFP!

I agree....:sad2:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Congrats,it mite seem a shcok but ull manage no controception is 100% proof so the best advice unless u dont want to get pregnant dont have sex.

I was ttc for 2yrs and it would have killed me to read this.
Anyway i wish you all the luck and dont do anything 'stupid' you may regret later x:flower:


----------



## mumtobeoct10

IM sorry for my reaction but I was pretty shocked and very scared took me two or three days and I was grand. I no ppl wud give their left arm for a bfp 

IM sorry if I upset ppl and I originally had this post on baby club cos ladies there new how I was feeling about it. . Didnt realise it had gotten moved 


Once again IM sorry ladies


----------



## mumtobeoct10

IM sorry for my reaction but I was pretty shocked and very scared took me two or three days and I was grand. I no ppl wud give their left arm for a bfp 

IM sorry if I upset ppl and I originally had this post on baby club cos ladies there new how I was feeling about it. . Didnt realise it had gotten moved 


Once again IM sorry ladies


----------



## babyhopes2010

Hope ur feeling better about thing :hugs: xx


----------



## mumtobeoct10

IM feeling miles better IM so.happy dont get me wrong IM still very very nervous but itd the good nervous ... CANT wait to see baby the 17th of may x x x


----------



## TwilightAgain

Dont panic! I'm sure once the shock wears off, you'll consider this to be a happy surprise! My parents were stunned to find out they were expecting me just 3 weeks after they got together, I reckon I was the best thing to ever happen to them :haha:

Congrats! Wishing you a h&h 9 months :flower:


----------



## LunaBean

Everything happens for a reason, congrats


----------



## AverysMommy

May 17th is our wedding anniversary :) Good day!! Congrats to you!


----------



## mygirl

first congrats, but secondly, my opinion on getting a bfp when things are perhaps not in the best place for you, as they are with me and i am nearly 7wks, is we now have 7mths to change something and make things better. in the next 7 months i want to get my house sorted, attic converted, bedrooms and a bathroom in, we have a deadline now, make it work. good luck. xx


----------



## vickles

I reacted exactly the same way, now 10 weeks pregnant and although our situation is not how I imagined having a child would come around, didn't expect it to be a surprise, I'm adjusting finally! I have my scared/terrified days but i imagine everyone does at some point?!? (I have no idea, first time preg, everything a new experience!) :wacko:

I figure that these things have a way of working out for the best and I hope you're feeling much better about everything, but it was a great comfort to see I wasn't the only one to go into a bit of a flap! :happydance:

Sending all the happiness & health I can spare to you and your tiny!
:hugs:
xxx


----------

